#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  De mooiste islamitische naam

## gami

Mijn broer en zijn vrouw zullen binnenkort (insallah) hun eerste zoon of dochter krijgen.


Zij hebben echter alleen nog geen mooie jongensnaam kunnen vinden.
Dit heeft onder andere te maken met de volgende eisen:

1 in beiden talen moet het dezelfde uitspraak hebben
2 naam moet kort maar krachtig (kwa islamitsiche betekenis) zijn.

Ik hoor graag van jullie broeder & zusters

Mga salaam

----------


## moslima25

beste gami,

hierbij een aantal namen die ik zelf mooi vind:
yassin
mohammed amin (wel lang )
rida
mostafa
bilal
taha
walid

ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt. en ik hoor het nog van je broer en zijn vrouw! als het mag uiteraard.

----------


## .:whereever:.

Wat ik persoonlijk een mooie jongensnaam vind is Ramin.

Ramin betekent - Hij die mensen beschermt voor honger en pijn; hij die vreuge brengt in mensenlevens.

Echt keimooie betekenis vind ik,maar oke. Nog sux6 met zoeken naar namen.

----------


## Eelke

Wat dacht je van 

EELKE

 :blij:  

Groet, groet 

Eelke

----------


## 3musketierslady

Assaloe alaikoem,

ik heb het volgende namen voor je zuster:

Ubaidah (was een strijder fi sabi lah)

Zaid

Sofia (de vrouw van de profeet vzmh)

ramlah (de vrouw van de profeet vzmh)

aroua (de tante van de profeet)

----------


## Soukeina

> _Geplaatst door gami_ 
> *Mijn broer en zijn vrouw zullen binnenkort (insallah) hun eerste zoon of dochter krijgen.
> 
> 
> Zij hebben echter alleen nog geen mooie jongensnaam kunnen vinden.
> Dit heeft onder andere te maken met de volgende eisen:
> 
> 1 in beiden talen moet het dezelfde uitspraak hebben
> 2 naam moet kort maar krachtig (kwa islamitsiche betekenis) zijn.
> ...


Salam oe3alajkoem,

korte namen??? ehmmm wat dacht je van Noufal of Ayman ik weet alleen niet of ik het zo goed heb geschreven. ik heb hmdlAllah drie weken geleden ook een neefje erbij gekregen en hij heet Ibrahim

hoop dat je er wat aan hebt...laat ons weten wat het word insaAllah

Beslama

----------


## sundoes

Salaam Aleikoum



-Ahmed-Asbat-Ayad-Bilal-Ibrahim-Ishak-Ayas-Bayane-Adam-Assad-Ayoub-Tamam-Abane-Aslam-Badr-Tamim-Ismael-Al bar-Thabit-Bachar-Thamir-Anas-Bachir-Idris-Jabir-Oussama-Bakr-Jassir-Habib-Khalid-Rajab-Houdhayfa-Khabab-Rachid-Ja'fer-Rafik-Ramadhan-Al Hassane-Khalil-Daoud-Hatim-Hafs-Zahir-Hajib-Hamad-Zayd-Harith-Zoubeyr-Hazim-Hamza-Zahrane-Hayane-Zouheyr-Haydar-Zayad-Habbane-Rabi'-Sultane-Chou'ayb-Tarif-Salim-Salmane-Soulaymane-Chibane-Talal-Sabir-Tayab-Sadeq-Sa'd-Seif-Salih-Sakhr-Chakir-Samra-Chahine-Abed-Safouane-Safi-Atif-A'mer-Chourayh-Souhayb-Talib-Oubada-Charif-Tarik-Tahir. 


Ma'a Salama

----------


## maroc_1985

Hier zijn wat meisjes namen ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt meis :knipoog: 


Loubna
Oumajma
Romaisa(k weet niet hoe je dat schrijft)
Yasmin
Esma
Naima
Amal
Anissa
Ilham
Ikram


Beslama  :Smilie:

----------


## Hamza-T

Jongen = Saefullah

Meisje = Zeynab

----------


## miss_moi20

Jongen: Noah, Amin, 

Meisje: Raja = hoop

----------


## itri

hier heb je paar namen die ik ken.
abdel wadoud
wallid
marouan
soulayman
yahja
redouan
soufyan 
hamza
omar
zaid

----------


## Na'NoNiempje

_Persoonlijk vind ik namen die beginnen met de N, M, W of A mooie namen.

Ik kan hier wel een hele lijst plaatsen, alleen lijkt het mij niet zo verstandig gezien smaken verschillen.

Dus hier een link met erg veel Islamitische namen.
Veel succes bij het vinden van n mooie naam, dat is erg moeilijk (Voor mij althans). 

Muslim Names 

Gr,
NaNiempje._

----------


## ibrahiem

Abdullah, dienaar van Allah (sobhana wa ta'ala)

weet niet of hij mooi is maar het is in elk geval een hele goeie naam

wa salam Ibrahiem

----------


## MagicalVoice

Hoi met Lai

GEFELICITEERD.

Mijn zus verwacht zelf ook een eerste kleine en heeft al een paar namen. Zelf vind ik SABRI een mooie naam of SABRIN of je kan ook DIEN of noem maar op, je naam staat boven in de boek al geregistreerd voordat je geboren bent dus ze komen wel op dat naam believe me.

XXX DOEI

----------


## gami

Broeders & Zusters


Ik wil jullie allen, ook namens de a.s. ouders, hartelijk danken voor de mooie namen !!!!
Allah zal jullie incallah rijkelijk belonen en behoeden van al het kwaden.


Mga Salaam

----------


## moslima25

laat je ons weten wat het wordt, en welke naam jullie hebben gekozen.

veel sterkte voor je schoonzus toegewenst.

----------


## Jamris

Er staan ook heel veel mooie islamitische namen op www.islamitische-namen.nl voor jongensnamen en meisjesnamen

----------

